# Great parts



## mt372d2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

We were looking for a hydraulic end cap for my mtd372d tractor so over a month of searching the internet we found more than we intended to. We found the cracked part but we also found a fuel filter, air filter, and a hydraulic filter.


----------

